# Hi I Just BOught A BmW And I need help!



## Herbal (Sep 10, 2005)

I'm a college student in Santa Barbara, and I just bought my first used BMW 735iL. I know that going to dealership for repairs is going to be expensive, because all dealerships overcharge. Does anyone from Santa Barbara know any private parties that offer the best prices for repairs? The following things need to be repaired:

1)Driver side powerseat is completely out
2)Passenger side powerseat moving the seat to a horizontal position is out
3) Power mirrors don't work


Thanks for all your guys help in advance!

Regards,
Herbal


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

I'll move this to the 7 Series forum.


----------



## TerryY (Jul 20, 2003)

Start with some good reading-- the fixes should be in here. Bookmark this site.

http://bmwe32.student.utwente.nl/


----------



## fm_illuminatus (Jun 13, 2005)

The 7 has it's own forum?


----------



## iove75 (Sep 10, 2004)

I just love threads that starts with "Hi I Just BOught A BmW And I need help!" especially on a 7 series board.


----------

